# 7th Annual Rowdy Day in the Fe August 25, 2012



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

The 7th Annual Rowdy Day in the Fe will be held August 25, 2012 at the Galveston County Fair Grounds. The festival will feature live music from Kyle Park, David Grace, and Hunter McKithan !

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rowdy-Day/267425049955479

http://rowdyday.com/Rowdy_Day_2012.html


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Ticket Pricing:

$20 for minors, $10 for adults, Kids are free.

Tickets will be cheaper once the website to purchase them is up.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

The website is up !

http://rowdyday.com

Tickets are available for purchase through Outhouse Tickets and are discounted.
http://www.outhousetickets.com/Venue/7th_Annual_Rowdy_Day/

Pre-Sale Prices are:
7$ for 21 and up
15$ for under 21
12 and under FREE !

What started out as a get together amongst friends in a backyard with a couple of guitars has grown into something beyond what we ever expected. Throughout the past 6 years friends and families have come out to be apart of this event that is like no other in the area, and help support live Texas Country Music.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

10% of profits go towards Operation Finally Home which provides homesites and custom homes for wounded U.S. Veterans.

http://www.operationfinallyhome.org/

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Operation-Finally-Home/107851642672128



> Operation Finally Home is an award winning program created by bay area builders association support our troops. Operation finally home was established in 2005 as a non-partisan/non-profit 501(c)(3) organization. Operation finally home's mission is to provide custom made mortgage free homes to wounded and disabled veterans and the widows of the fallen in an effort to get their lives back on track and become productive members of their communities. Operation finally home partners with corporate sponsors, builder associations, builders, developers, individual contributors, and volunteers to help severely wounded heroes and their families' transition from the battlefront to the home front and help them succeed in their challenging new world so they may ultimately enjoy a productive and rewarding life.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Less than a month away from the 7th Annual Rowdy Day Festival at Jack Brooks Park/Galveston County Fairgrounds !

Lots of amazing sponsors have signed up. If you're interested in becoming a sponsor, please visit RowdyDay.com or send an email to [email protected]


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

FishHeadAg said:


> Fellow 2coolers! The 7th Annual Rowdy Day Event is right around the corner, August 25th. Some friends and I started this event 7 years ago. It started off as an excuse to get everyone together, jam some Texas Country, drink a ridiculous amount of beer, and make fools of ourselves. Over the years, it has grown to be quite an event, this year will be our 2nd year at The Galveston County Fairgrounds. We have even teamed up with a great charity, Operation Finally Home, check out their website http://www.babasupport.org


If you like Texas Country, beer, good food, or just need an excuse to get out of the house, please come join us. It's worth it.

Here is the event website http://rowdyday.com/Rowdy_Day_2012.html

Buy your tickets here http://www.outhousetickets.com/Venue/7th_Annual_Rowdy_Day/

Gates open at 5:00 PM

Here is the Lineup
Headliner: 
Kyle Park
Opening Bands: 
David Grace
Hunter McKithan & The Offenders
Song Swap:
Ryan Lee Evans
Heather Rayleen Bennefield
Jared Waggoner

Also, we are selling raffle tickets for $10. PM if you are interested. YOU DO *NOT* HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN...

*1st Prize - Guided Fishing Trip with Capt Greg Francis - Saltwater Assault*
2nd Prize - Signed Guitar by all of The Rowdy Day Event Bands
3rd Prize - 1 Pair of Justin Bent Rail Boots
4th Prize - 1 Pair of Justin Bent Rail Boots
5th Prize - 1 Pair of Justin Workboots

I hope you all can make it!

Thanks again to all of our sponsors!!!


----------



## FishHeadAg (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone interested in buying raffle tickets?


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

This is going to be a great event, it is only 10 days away, so get ready for a good time.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

8 days away !


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Uno Mas day !

Tickets are still available for purchase online @ http://www.outhousetickets.com/Venue/7th_Annual_Rowdy_Day/


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Today's the day!!! Rowdy day is upon us!!!!!!


----------

